# Visa for living, but not working in US



## krkarl (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Expats,

So Im after some advice here on what might my options be regarding a visa to live in the US but not work, as I work overseas anyway.

I am a merchant seaman and work offshore in the oil and gas industry, so me relying on work in the US is a non factor. Although due to some hobbies of mine and cost of living in the US I would like to move there.

I used to live in Florida for 3 years, but only on tourist visas. I used to enter the country on holiday and that worked fine for me as every second 6 weeks I would be away for 6 weeks earning money, then bringing this money earned overseas into the states and spend it =)
I just want to find a more legitimate avenue this time round if one exists.

If such avenue exists i intend on purchasing property in the USA, and obviously if I'm able to legitimately live there then pay tax on my overseas earnings.

If anyone knows of such visas, or has any info for me it would be much appreciated! :fingerscrossed:

Look forward to your responses. Thanks for you time


----------



## krkarl (Aug 4, 2013)

A little more info. I am originally from the United Kingdom, but reside in Australia just now. Holding dual passports (Australian + British)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, but the six in six out is pretty much out. B2 is probably your only solution at this time.


----------



## krkarl (Aug 4, 2013)

I had figured as much to be honest, which is unfortunate.

Just held on hope that maybe in some way the US liked people earning money overseas and coming there to spend it. 

Seems not to be the case!


----------

